# Placing a 2003 order w/no pricing info...



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

So I think we just might order a 2003 325i this Saturday. If pricing isn't out yet, what should I do?

-put down a deposit and work out the details when pricing is released
-put down a deposit & negotiate a deal at __% over invoice
-put down a deposit & negotiate a deal at $__ over invoice

Also:
-do I even need to put down a deposit?
-should I tell them about my BMWCCA discount now or wait until pricing is released?

Will invoice pricing be available at about the same time as the retail pricing?

BTW, the reason we're doing this all of a sudden is that we found out the clunking from the front of our Passat is _not_ the loose belly pan under the engine. It may be either the control arms or the sway bar links. We've already decided we're not spending any more money on this car, so before it gets any worse we're dumping it. Front suspension problems like this are common on the Passat and A4 and can run well over $1k to fix.

Oh yeah, the specs on our car: :bigpimp: 
-Steel Gray
-Black Leatherette
-Steptronic :tsk: 
-Sport Package
-Premium Package
-Heated Seats


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I would put down a deposit & negotiate a deal at $__ over invoice. Be sure to get the deal in writing.

You will need to put down $$$ for a deposit. $1000-$2000 is typical, but it should be refundable should something unforeseen happen.

I believe the BMWCCA "discount" is just a rebate check you get a while after you actually buy the car. Not sure exactly how you go about getting it.

Invoice pricing will be out at the same time as the retail pricing (usually anyway). Last year pricing came out on September 1.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I would put down a deposit & negotiate a deal at $__ over invoice. Be sure to get the deal in writing.
> 
> You will need to put down $$$ for a deposit. $1000-$2000 is typical, but it should be refundable should something unforeseen happen.
> 
> ...


Right again.................you on a roll today:thumbup:

I'd try for $500 to $1000 deposit and definately the best way to set the deal is invoice + $X,XXX.

Are you set on a dealer yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

And atyclb is also correct about the CCA "discount". The dealer does not even need to know you are a CCA member. After you get the car, you send a copy of the completed rebate form (found on the CCA website - www.bmwcca.org) and a copy of the PO to the address on the form. You will get a check in the mail a few weeks later.

Don't even mention it to the dealer.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *And atyclb is also correct about the CCA "discount". The dealer does not even need to know you are a CCA member. After you get the car, you send a copy of the completed rebate form (found on the CCA website - www.bmwcca.org) and a copy of the PO to the address on the form. You will get a check in the mail a few weeks later.
> 
> Don't even mention it to the dealer. *


good advice. Better the dealer doesn't know you stand to get $500 back. Otherwise they'd try and settle on a price that's $500 higher in the first place.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *So I think we just might order a 2003 325i this Saturday. If pricing isn't out yet, what should I do?
> 
> -put down a deposit and work out the details when pricing is released
> -put down a deposit & negotiate a deal at __% over invoice
> ...


I don't think you need a deposit, especially if you have a relationship with a dealer. If you need a recommendation for a salesguy in our area, email me, [email protected]. I am pretty sure they'll waive the deposit


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I plan to buy at Don Rosen BMW (although my dad has always bought from Otto's in West Chester). Since we live outside of Media and work in center city, Don Rosen's service department should be very convenient for us (being right in between the two). 

Surprisingly, I don't have with me the name of the salesman I'm dealing with. Seems like a good guy. We plan to talk tomorrow on the phone and we'll set something up for Saturday.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice, guys. I was even thinking of taking tomorrow off from work and going to the dealer, but i guess I can wait until Saturday.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Thanks for all the advice, guys. I was even thinking of taking tomorrow off from work and going to the dealer, but i guess I can wait until Saturday.  *


yeah thats all good advice, my 2 cents is this.. make sure to get the deal in writing and signed by the sales manager, they will make sure you sign everything. and 2 remember that you wont be getting this car till winter. there is no reason you should be paying more than 1500 under msrp, or whatever that equates to over invoice. they can afford to charge less in the winter lots of times. good luck


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Placing a 2003 order w/no pricing info...*



Josh (PA) said:


> *If you need a recommendation for a salesguy in our area, email me *


Josh, you have mail.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Placing a 2003 order w/no pricing info...*



PhilH said:


> *
> Josh, you have mail. *


So do you


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Phil,

I just remembered when we ordered our 2k1 the pricing wasn't set at that time of our order either. I don't know if you were following the model transitions back then, but 2k1 was the first year of the new engines, certain options became standard (cruise, auto climate control, etc), and the option packages were reworked. Jon Schafer had posted all of the new option info on the board (bimmer.org back then) but the pricing hadn't been finalized when we went to order. We worked our deal $XXXX dollars over invoice and and set the final price of the car when the pricing was announced. This should work out pretty well for you in your situation too.
I doubt the 2k3 prices will be much different than they are this year since the cars are pretty much the same. So you should be pretty safe. 

- Josh


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *So I think we just might order a 2003 325i this Saturday. ts *


Funny how I phrased that..."just might"...

Update:

My wife got cold feet Friday night and decided we should hold onto the Passat for another couple years. Some kind of crazy talk about needing the extra room for a second child... :lmao:

I thought it was a good plan...get a new E46 with sport package for her and see if the E46 was sporty enough for me or if I should get an E36 M3. Meanwhile she would have a new car warranty with free scheduled maintenance so that she would stop complaining about the hassle in keeping the Passat running right.

It's her car...whatever. :dunno:

One good thing about this is that we've put so much in our money market account rather than stocks to pay for the new car while the market has taken a dive. So where should I put the BMW cash for two years now that we have no BMW to buy? Hmmmm.....


----------

